# Σταλακτίτες και σταλαγμίτες



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 26, 2013)

Γεια σας

Σήμερα έμαθα τις περσικές λέξεις για “σταλακτίτης” και “σταλαγμίτης”: چکنده “chekande” και چکیده “chekide” αντίστοιχα. Σύμφωνα με τη μορφή κάθε λέξης στην περσική, η πρώτη είναι καθαρά ενεργητική (κυριολεκτικά “σταλάσσων”) και η δεύτερη καθαρά παθητική (κυριολεκτικά “σταλαγμένος”). Σύμφωνα με την περσική μορφολογία, ο σταλακτίτης σταλάσσει από το ταβάνι του σπηλαίου και ο σταλαγμίτης είναι το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της διαδικασίας – "σταλάσσεται".

Με αυτά στο νου, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την ελληνική ετυμολογία αυτών των δυο νεοελληνικών λέξεων. Υπάρχει κάτι ενεργητικό στο “σταλακτίτης” και κάτι παθητικό στο “σταλαγμίτης”; Νομίζω ότι το ελληνικό Μ μερικές φορές είναι ή ήταν παθητικό, προ παντός στην κατάληξη -μα, π.χ. “αποτέλεσμα”.

Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν η μορφή σταλακτ- (σταλακτός, σταλακτικός κτλ.) είναι ενεργητικός.

Με ευχαριστίες

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Καλημέρα, Σίμωνα

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και οι δύο λέξεις είναι φερμένες απ' έξω, αφού και οι δύο φτιάχτηκαν έξω με ελληνικά υλικά:

*σταλακτίτης*: Αντιδάνεια λ., πρβλ. αγγλ. _stalactite_ (< _σταλακτός_ + επίθημα -_ίτης_, πρβλ. _σταλαγμίτης_). Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1812 στον Κ. Κούμα.

*σταλαγμίτης*: Αντιδάνεια λ., πρβλ. αγγλ. _stalagmite _(< _σταλαγμός_ + επίθημα -_ίτης_, πρβλ. _αιματ-ίτης_). Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1883 στον Αν. Κορδέλλα.
Πάπυρος

*stalactites* Now rare.
(ˌstælækˈtaɪtiːz) 
Pl. stalactitæ (-tiː). 
[mod.L. (Olaus Wormius a 1654), f. Gr. _σταλακτ-ός_ dropping, dripping (vbl. adj. f. _σταλακ-, σταλάσσειν_ to let drip, intr. to drip), after names of stones in -ītēs: see -ite1.] 

*stalagmite*
(ˈstælægmaɪt, stəˈlægmaɪt) 
Also 7 stalagmites. 
[a. mod.L. _stalagmītēs _(Olaus Wormius: see _stalactites_), f. Gr. _στάλαγµα_ stalagma or _σταλαγµός_ a dropping, f. _σταλακ_-, _σταλάσσειν_: see stalactic a. Cf. F. stalagmite.] 
OED


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2013)

Οι ΑΗΠ πως τους λέγανε τους σταλακτίτες και τους σταλαγμίτες;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Οι ΑΗΠ πώς τους λέγανε τους σταλακτίτες και τους σταλαγμίτες;


The Greeks didn't have a word for them. :)

(In case you wonder, Simon, ΑΗΠ is short for 'our illustrious ancestors' — οι «Αρχαίοι Ημών Πρόγονοι».)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2013)

Ή ίσως και να 'χαν και να μην σώθηκαν οι λέξεις. Σπηλιές έχει άφθονες ο ελλαδικός χώρος και κάποιες χρησιμοποιούνταν από βοσκούς από την αρχαιότητα ακόμη -ο Πολύφημος δεν ζούσε σε σπηλιά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Για να κυριολεκτώ: Ψάχνοντας βιαστικά σε λεξικά και κείμενα σπηλαιολογίας δεν βρήκα λέξεις που να περιγράφουν σταλακτίτες ή σταλαγμίτες σε αρχαία κείμενα.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 28, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ – τι θα πει "αντιδάνεια"; "Calque";
Η λέξη “σταλακτός” είναι ενεργητικός, έτσι δεν είναι; Δηλαδή, “αυτό που σταλάσσει” και όχι “αυτό που σταλάσσεται”. Υπάρχει και στα νεοελληνικά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2013)

Αντιδάνειο είναι όταν μια λέξη που ανήκει στην Α γλώσσα περάσει σε μια Β γλώσσα και μετά η Α γλώσσα την ξαναδανειστεί απ' την Β γλώσσα, αλλαγμένη. Για παράδειγμα: μπράτσο < ιταλ. braccio ή βεν. brazzo < λατ. bracchium < αρχ. _βραχίων_. Δηλαδή δανείζεις μια λέξη και την ξαναπαίρνεις πίσω με αλλαγμένη ορθογραφία και -συνήθως- αλλαγμένη έννοια. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να μεσολαβήσουν παραπάνω από μία γλώσσες πριν η λέξη επιστρέψει στην γλώσσα που την γέννησε.

Ένα παράδειγμα στα αγγλικά είναι το anime. Η σειρά είναι: αγγλ. animation>ιαπ. anime> αγγλ. anime.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Η λέξη “σταλακτός” είναι ενεργητικός, έτσι δεν είναι; Δηλαδή, “αυτό που σταλάσσει” και όχι “αυτό που σταλάσσεται”. Υπάρχει και στα νεοελληνικά;



Καλημέρα. Το επίθετο _σταλακτός _είναι ενεργητικό, αλλά όχι μεταβατικό (transitive). Δεν συνηθίζεται σήμερα, αλλά βρήκα ένα σπάνιο _σταλακτής_ σε μια νεότερη μετάφραση των Ψαλμών:
Τα αυλάκια αυτής ποτίζεις· εξομαλίζεις τους βώλους αυτής· απαλύνεις αυτήν διά σταλακτής βροχής· ευλογείς τα βλαστήματα αυτής.

See the etymology in the OED:



nickel said:


> *stalactites* Now rare.
> [...]
> [mod.L. (Olaus Wormius a 1654), f. Gr. _σταλακτ-ός_ dropping, dripping (vbl. adj. f. _σταλακ-, σταλάσσειν_ to let drip, intr. to drip), after names of stones in -ītēs: see -ite1.]





seimontadtecwyn said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ – τι θα πει "αντιδάνεια"; "Calque";


Όπως είπε και ο Helle, τα αντιδάνεια είναι reimported words, repatriated loans. Αλλά οι συγκεκριμένες λέξεις είναι ακριβέστερο να ονομάζονται *ελληνογενείς ξένοι όροι*.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


> οι συγκεκριμένες λέξεις είναι ακριβέστερο να ονομάζονται ελληνογενείς ξένοι όροι.


Φαντάζομαι ότι λέξεις σαν »τηλέφωνο«, »μικρόφωνο« κ.λπ. σωστά λέγονται »ελληνογενείς ξένοι όροι« - αλλά μπορούμε να αποκαλέσουμε μια λαϊκή λέξη σαν »μπράτσο« »όρο«;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς το μπράτσο δεν είναι ελληνογενής ξένος όρος. Έτσι ονομάζουμε τις λέξεις που δεν προήλθαν από κάποια διαδικασία άμεσου δανεισμού αλλά στοιχειοθετήθηκαν με βάση προϊόντα δανεισμού. Το τηλέφωνο, ας πούμε, είναι μια ξένη σύνθεση από ελληνικά συνθετικά που είχαν δανειστεί αυτές οι γλώσσες (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η γαλλική). Δηλαδή τα συνθετικά της λέξης ήταν δανεικά, όχι η ίδια η λέξη. Εμείς μετά δανειστήκαμε αυτήν την λέξη στα ελληνικά, από τα γαλλικά (ή από τα αγγλικά), αλλά σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν λέγεται αντιδάνειο γιατί η δημιουργία της ίδιας της λέξης (και όχι απλά της έννοιας) χρεώνεται σε ξένη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

Λέμε _αντιδάνειο_, χωρίς _λέξη_ ή _όρος_. Λέμε _ελληνογενείς ξένοι όροι_ επειδή συνήθως πρόκειται για επιστημονικούς ή τεχνικούς όρους. Μπορούμε ωστόσο να μιλήσουμε και για _ελληνογενείς ξένες λέξεις_.


----------

